# Guy Using Pigeons for training hunting dogs



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Can anyone please help!!! Our neighbor is using pigeons for taining his HUNTING dogs. We didn't want him here training his dogs here to start with. My whole family has watched him doing this in the front yard. He has been here for a few months now and we have been watching his every move because we have heard his dogs screaming in pain in the mornings and many other nasty things. 

One sweet little girl (a black and with bull eye)already escaped and has now made my pen her safe home.

We are trying to shut down his little party and if anybody can tell me what differant things to look for with the trainging, how the birds are housed, how to stop this guy at least on the pigeons we would all be so greatfull. I am just totaly freacked out about this guy!!

Christina


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your inquiring,That's animal cruelty and you should call your local humane society, or your local A.S.P.C.A... Even try calling an avian vet in your area, please take immediate action.
..I wonder where he is getting the pigeons..
Please let us know what happens........Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Christina,

Please do complain to every organization you can think of. Sadly, I think you will have better luck getting this guy shut down due to cruelty to the dogs as opposed to cruelty to the pigeons. If his dogs are being mistreated, your local animal control can be called. At least here in my area if a complaint is made to animal control, they are required to investigate and take action if it is warranted.

There are people who trap feral pigeons and sell them to people for dog training.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Christina,
Thank you so much for your concern for the pigeons as well as the poor dogs subjected to this horrific 'style' of training.
In what area of the US, or elsewhere, do you reside? Perhaps there are other members close by who can physically help you with this most disturbing problem. 

Complain! Complain!! Complain!!! Christina until someone responds. 

Hopefully, at some level of the legal system, this issue will be addressed to aid the dogs & ultimately have the pigeons taken away from this person, at which time cruelty charges should be imposed on the owner.

I am so glad at least one has found a safe haven at your place.
Please do keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## iluvdrafters (Jul 24, 2002)

oh this makes me so mad! >







Why do people treat pigeons like an object instead of a living wonderful creature?

I'm still majorly ticked off cause I didnt know until a couple of posts ago that some pigeons fanciers kill the pigeons that are of no use to them any more. How can they call themselves pigeon fanciers? Thats awlful! Good thing there are some people in this world that are willing to accept things with imperfection or most of us humans would be 'good for nothing' eh? 

I sure hope you are able to get this guy shut down. He doesnt need to be doing this!

Susie


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Thank you to everyone that have posted! I contacted the two people that I knew of that raise and sell pigeons. They have not heard of the guy before but they took his name and are adding it to their "do not sell to" lists. 

We are in the Northwest and out in the county with no animal control of any kind unless the sheriff desides to do something and call then out. We called them out just last moth because there were three black dogs (they looked like labs to us) laying in a row that had all been hit by a car. It was 6 am when we say the dogs laying there. The sheriff came out looked at the dogs and said that yes they were dead, great help. As for the ASPCA... Well, lets just say that they are a waste of time, its very sad.

Thank you all and I will keep you all up dated!

Christina


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

How can anybody treat innocent little creatures like that! Just the thought of somebody doing "dog training" with pigeons makes my stomach turn. Which county in what state do you live?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That is sickening, Christina. I can't believe there are no local authorities who will do something! Here in CA that would NOT be tolerated. You might try contacting the Humane Society. It's a national organization, and perhaps they can offer some helpful suggestions for stopping this guy. There's got to be a special place in Hell for people who abuse animals.


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

"Ever mind the Rule of Three
Three times what thou givest returns to thee
This lesson well, thou must learn
Thee only gets what thou dost earn!"

This person or "IT" will get what he is due all in time.

PLEASE keep looking for someone to save thoes lil ones. I offer up prayers to the Lord and Lady for their safety

Brightest Blessings
San


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sad fact is birds being used in dog training has gone on for many years. probably over 50 years I bet. In some cases it would be cruel and others not so cruel. Depends on method of training. Im not on the training side but just an open mind to it. I have seen a few dog breeders use the pigeon for training. Most took care of the birds. and trained for the dog to go on point. Never touching the bird. Then the bird is put up and reused. until it escapes per say. The method I did not care for was when a fishing rod and real was used to real in the bird if it tried to fly away. Perhaps coming up with a cheap secure training method would be a great asset to riding the ubusive training done by some. Ive seen people use live raccoons to train **** dogs. and it was not as clean of training. Some dog breeders will get live quail to train there dogs. and they are more wild and subject to geater injury. a small holding cage set out of site to keep the bird safe ect could be considered. Used to be a person in wichita kansas that bought pigeons by the thousands to sell to dog breeders. there is where one should begin by not selling and not giving birds to those type of people. In this world all things happen what you do and wont do matters. Perhaps if you can offer a solid traing method other then the pigeon. your neighbor may listen and tell others.


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

The little girl that escaped was named "Mercy" since God has mercy on all of His creation. She is safe a secure so that is one prayer that has been answered in that one if safe.

There are many things that he dose in a weird pattern every day so we are logging all of it for future information when it is needed for proof. There are many things that we are working on like, out of state license plates that should have been changed a while ago and many other little things.

A friend of ours is in animal control in a near city and is also helping a lot. We are now preparing to go to the county commishoners (sp?) and try to get animal control out here and that will help to though it will take a lot of work.

Thank you all so much,

Christina


----------



## LadyandPheniox (Oct 17, 2002)

re lee,

You raise some intresting points though I can't agree with any of the training types you pointed out. True the bird may not be hurt when teaching a dog to point.... but what about the bird? I think if I was THAT small I'd be scared @#%@*less being showed in front of a dog.

There is so much out there with scents for this and that.... why not use scented decoys for training?

As for her neighbor, sounds like the clod has more bolts loose then a old car. Someone like that could be very well dangerous to even be approched.

good luck on the rescue end!!!

San

I prefer to shoot CLAY pigeons Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

I do agree that he could be very dangerous. We have paddlocks on everything, it looks like a prison with so many fences and paddlocks. We also have 2 Rottweilers and GS for extra security. 

We are very concerned about our own animal's safty with this guy around, whether we fight this or not I think he could pose a problem.

He will wait until we go outside in the evenings to enjoy our weather and talk about our landscaping ideas and then begin a demo in his front yard with some kind of animal carcass. The dogs are not even supposed to be out side of the fenced area for any reason off leash. 

We have lots to go on, it is just going to take the foot work to see if it will all work.

Thank you all for your help, thoughts and comments, I will continue to give up-dates.

Christina and little "Mercy"


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

If at all possible Christina, take some pictures. But don't put yourself in harms way. 

So glad to hear sweet 'Mercy' is doing well.
Please keep us updated.
Cindy


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

We live across the street from the guy. Getting pictures is very easy. Since he was only alowed to have certain dog breeds we are getting a picture of every dog that we see him with for proof that he is doing something wrong.

We found him on the net last night for the first time and it says that he trains "Champion bird dogs". And it also says that they use live birds. He is listed in many places on the net and one site has pictures, but none of him. We also have our camcorder out for his next demo too!

Christina


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Way to go Christina!!
Could you post his website? 

Keep up the good work. Everything you can document about this 'low life' of a human will hopefully help in putting a stop to his unacceptable behavior.

Please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

yes please post his web site


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

There is not an exact website which is kind of strange. He is working with someone else in the dog training from out of the area and it lists both trainers and what they specialize in. My mom is the one that found the pictures but, that to was the same way so there really is not much point in it.

We are going to order a complaint form and then that should get something going.

Christina


----------



## ducky (Mar 30, 2003)

4 shot will tak care of it


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Christina. 

Not sure if you want to go this route, but you can contact your local news stations & see if they would be willing to do a story about the abuse the dogs as well as the pigeons are enduring & air it on the nightly news.

Please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## quadbike (Jul 21, 2005)

*becarefull*

if you report him and he finds out you could be in for it be carefull.


----------



## quadbike (Jul 21, 2005)

*2003*

just seen this was in 2003 how did it go


----------



## ezzy333 (Mar 9, 2011)

Won't it be wonderful when we all have to live our lives in the manner our neighbors think we should? I am not sure what all of you are reading in Christina's post but I read nothing that indicate the neighbor is so horrible that she had to lock everything up or that she heard a dog yelp or carry on. One of mine does that everytime I get one of them out to work and she doesn't get out too. I do use pigeons to train my dogs with and I also race them, enjoy watching them fly around in the evening, and I see a lot to other dog trainers. Most trainers like the homing pigeons because they can flush them and they come back to the loft where they feel safe and are cared for and can be used again tomorrow with out harming them in anyway.

I just hope PETA doen't get their way and take the two Rotts away since they thing anybody keeping a dog as a pet should be locked up. When we all live in a world that is controled by your neighbor and not yourself it will be time for us all to leave as that world will not last long and would be a living hell. A neighbor on one side that says you can't train hunting dogs and a neighbor on the other side that says you can't keep any animals, and a neighbor across the road that dosen't think you should have a car since they burn fossil fuel. Oh Happy day when we can all learn to take care of our selfs and not try to run everybody else's lives.

Ezzy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ezzy333 said:


> Won't it be wonderful when we all have to live our lives in the manner our neighbors think we should? I am not sure what all of you are reading in Christina's post but I read nothing that indicate the neighbor is so horrible that she had to lock everything up or that she heard a dog yelp or carry on. One of mine does that everytime I get one of them out to work and she doesn't get out too. I do use pigeons to train my dogs with and I also race them, enjoy watching them fly around in the evening, and I see a lot to other dog trainers. Most trainers like the homing pigeons because they can flush them and they come back to the loft where they feel safe and are cared for and can be used again tomorrow with out harming them in anyway.
> 
> I just hope PETA doen't get their way and take the two Rotts away since they thing anybody keeping a dog as a pet should be locked up. When we all live in a world that is controled by your neighbor and not yourself it will be time for us all to leave as that world will not last long and would be a living hell. A neighbor on one side that says you can't train hunting dogs and a neighbor on the other side that says you can't keep any animals, and a neighbor across the road that dosen't think you should have a car since they burn fossil fuel. Oh Happy day when we can all learn to take care of our selfs and not try to run everybody else's lives.
> 
> Ezzy


Ezzy.... this thread is from august 2003.....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

We had a guy in our club years ago,that trained his dogs to point with his racing pigeons...The bird was put in a little cloth rig,with a spring,and rope....When the dog would see the bird,and point,he would release the bird,and shot his "Blank" pistol...The same kind they use at track meets etc..None of his birds were ever harmed...He used his best birds,so he never wanted anything to happen to them...
Now,as far as the guy in the original post above,turn him in to PETA,or some other Org, IF HE IS HURTING THE BIRDS !! If the pigeons are not getting hurt,there might not be anything you can do...I would hope that he is taking care of them...
If he has no loft,what he is doing is giving some pigeon guy a $1 a bird for RENTAL...And he lets the birds go back to the owner,and gets them back the next day etc...Alamo


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ezzy333 said:


> Won't it be wonderful when we all have to live our lives in the manner our neighbors think we should? I am not sure what all of you are reading in Christina's post but I read nothing that indicate the neighbor is so horrible that she had to lock everything up or that she heard a dog yelp or carry on. One of mine does that everytime I get one of them out to work and she doesn't get out too. I do use pigeons to train my dogs with and I also race them, enjoy watching them fly around in the evening, and I see a lot to other dog trainers. Most trainers like the homing pigeons because they can flush them and they come back to the loft where they feel safe and are cared for and can be used again tomorrow with out harming them in anyway.
> 
> I just hope PETA doen't get their way and take the two Rotts away since they thing anybody keeping a dog as a pet should be locked up. When we all live in a world that is controled by your neighbor and not yourself it will be time for us all to leave as that world will not last long and would be a living hell. A neighbor on one side that says you can't train hunting dogs and a neighbor on the other side that says you can't keep any animals, and a neighbor across the road that dosen't think you should have a car since they burn fossil fuel. Oh Happy day when we can all learn to take care of our selfs and not try to run everybody else's lives.
> 
> Ezzy


What!!! Are you some kind of a troublemaker?!!....*To bring up an 8 year old thread*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Msfreebird said:


> What!!! Are you some kind of a troublemaker?!!....*To bring up an 8 year old thread*


Not a thread somebody is just going to come across by accident, I think


----------

